
An Oral History of Unix - jacquesm
http://www.princeton.edu/~hos/Mahoney/unixhistory
======
barrkel
I wish I could hear the original audio. The transcripts look like they were
done by a non-computer expert and then edited to fix up the terminology
inaccuracies, but there are still missing and odd bits.

~~~
jacquesm
I'm sorry, I couldn't find them. I would have posted them as a comment if I
had. I spent over an hour looking for them earlier today, chances are I've
been looking in all the wrong places and they're out there somewhere.

Maybe someone else could give it a shot?

------
durbin
A Transcribed History of Unix

